# Omg, Omg, Omg...............



## Lovebirds

When I went to Scooter and Dory's little home this morning to get their water and food, I opened the back of the coop and said "Good morning Dory" like I do every morning. Then I did a double take and said "OH MY GOD DORY"...........about 10 times............there was this tiny tiny fuzzy baby with her in the nest bowl.  I used to replace their eggs with dummy eggs but the past 5 months or so, I quit changing them because they were NEVER fertile............NEVER SAY NEVER!!!..........this time one of them was.........the other one was clear so I discarded it. 
It was almost like she was showing the baby to me, because it wasn't under her but laying just in front of her. After I saw it, I went back in a few minutes to check and make sure it was ok, because with the shock of seeing it, I was just stunned I guess............so, when I went back, she had it covered and it's been covered ever since. I did pull it out from under her for a quick look and it seems to be just fine. Got a beak like it's Daddy, Scooter...........
At this point, I don't know if I'll keep it or what. I'll have to decide that later. 
I'm still in shock......can't believe that my Scooter and Dory are actually parents............


----------



## kingsley hannah

as much as we like to think they are predictable, they like to prove they are not!
i love it make sure you post some pics of scodor  ( mix of scooter an dory lol)


----------



## Lovebirds

Yea, I started trying to come up with names too..........Dooter, Scory, ............Scootery.....


----------



## little bird

Hey Renee.....how about Augie-oops??? That will teach you to ignore you ''egg inspection'' duty. Congrats.....know you are thrilled to see this blessed event.


----------



## jenfer

Renee,

This is very funny because the same thing happened with my two mated hens! My reaction when I found the chick was even the same as yours, word for word ("oh my god, oh my god, oh my god!!!"). I, too, had let them keep their egg because I was sure it was infertile and came home one day to see a fuzzy little yellow thing!

They are first-time parents and doing a really good job. The baby is two weeks old now.

Just a question, since I'm here: Is it normal for the baby to make a sort of sharp clicking noise when approached? She doesn't do it constantly, but if I approach her with a hand, she stands up and makes the noise. Is that the baby version of a grunt or growl? I don't hear her do it if she's just sitting or when she's with her parents.

Thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## Lovebirds

jenfer said:


> Renee,
> 
> This is very funny because the same thing happened with my two mated hens! My reaction when I found the chick was even the same as yours, word for word ("oh my god, oh my god, oh my god!!!"). I, too, had let them keep their egg because I was sure it was infertile and came home one day to see a fuzzy little yellow thing!
> 
> They are first-time parents and doing a really good job. The baby is two weeks old now.
> 
> Just a question, since I'm here: *Is it normal for the baby to make a sort of sharp clicking noise when approached? *She doesn't do it constantly, but if I approach her with a hand, she stands up and makes the noise. Is that the baby version of a grunt or growl? I don't hear her do it if she's just sitting or when she's with her parents.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jennifer


Yep, that babies telling you to "back off buddy"...............LOL


----------



## amoonswirl

Renee - congrats on your oopsie-daisy baby!
How sweet


----------



## Charis

LOL...Congratulations....grandma! That will teach ya.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Ha, ha, ha, ha! 

You know you're going to keep that little baby. Can't wait to see what it looks like - with two beautiful, different looking, parents it will be gorgeous.

Didn't you say just this week that you missed your babies? Remember one time I posted to be careful what you wish for?


----------



## lwerden

Hi Grandma!

Congrats on your new baby. 

What a pleasant surprise, but I am sure you were shocked. I'm sure Dorey & Scooter will be great parents.

Enjoy your new little one.

Post a picture P-L-E-A-S-E.- You need to start a Grandma's brag album.

Can't wait to see the new baby.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## Skyeking

*OOPS a DAISY*

 Congratulations!!!  

Is this your first oops baby? 

Now you get to figure out which band size will fit??


----------



## TAWhatley

Congratulations to Renee, Scooter, and Dory!  Can't wait to see pics! Those pigeons certainly taught Grandma a lesson, didn't they? 

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds

Trees Gray said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Is this your first oops baby?
> 
> Now you get to figure out which band size will fit??


That's going to be a problem. I don't have ANY 2008 bands of any kind. I've got tons of old bands............ummmmmmmmm

Yes, this is my first oops baby ever. Man, what a surprise..........LOL


----------



## Lovebirds

TAWhatley said:


> Congratulations to Renee, Scooter, and Dory!  Can't wait to see pics! Those pigeons certainly taught Grandma a lesson, didn't they?
> 
> Terry


Just took two pictures. Scooter was none too happy about me doing so either.


----------



## jenfer

Lovebirds said:


> Just took two pictures. Scooter was none too happy about me doing so either.


Well, what are you waiting for? Let's have them!


----------



## Lovebirds

jenfer said:


> Well, what are you waiting for? Let's have them!


Ok. They're in my album titled "My first oops baby"........I don't know how to get the link to the album. 

Forgot I could post a link to the pictures.........


----------



## feathered_love

Congratulations!!! How exciting and what a pleasant surprise. They sure fooled you,lol. And what an adorable baby to boot!


----------



## maryjane

How adorable!!! Oops babies are the best.


----------



## dekebrent

What a cute surprise, Renee -- congrats!


----------



## Lovebirds

Lady Tarheel said:


> Ha, ha, ha, ha!
> 
> You know you're going to keep that little baby. Can't wait to see what it looks like - with two beautiful, different looking, parents it will be gorgeous.


If Scooter and Dory will let it stay with them, then yes I'll keep it. Other than that, I really don't have anywhere to put it. Can't put it with my young birds. Can't put it with my breeder cocks OR hens..........oh well, we'll see.....




Lady Tarheel said:


> Didn't you say just this week that you missed your babies?


Yep, I sure did and I meant it. 



Lady Tarheel said:


> Remember one time I posted to be careful what you wish for?


Lesson learned.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Aw, congratulations 
It'll be neat to see just what the baby looks like when it gets older. I've got some 08 NPA bands left over, some that fit homers, and some that would fit Scooter's feather legs. So the question is, which side of the family will it get it's legs and feet from?


----------



## Pete Jasinski

YIPPEEEEEE!!!!!! Congrats To the proud parents and grandma  I can't wait to see how this lil one looks as s/he grows


----------



## Lovebirds

*Uh Oh...........*

I just stood up on the deck with the video camera zoomed in watching Scooter and Dory. He's been on the nest since 10:00 this morning. It's now 4:00. Dory wants to get on the nest but he won't let her. He keeps running her away.


----------



## little bird

MaryOfExeter said:


> Aw, congratulations
> It'll be neat to see just what the baby looks like when it gets older. I've got some 08 NPA bands left over, some that fit homers, and some that would fit Scooter's feather legs. So the question is, which side of the family will it get it's legs and feet from?


Becky...send her one of each.....she can band both legs and cut off the one that doesn't fit the grown up.


----------



## Lovebirds

Lovebirds said:


> I just stood up on the deck with the video camera zoomed in watching Scooter and Dory. He's been on the nest since 10:00 this morning. It's now 4:00. Dory wants to get on the nest but he won't let her. He keeps running her away.


At 5:30, Scooter was still sitting and Dory had given up. She was just sitting on a perch looking at him. I finally went and pulled him off of the nest and walked around with him until she got on the baby. Any other birds, and I wouldn't worry but this it their first (and only) baby, and I'm afraid Dory might just loose interest if he kept running her away. Man, these two are going to drive me nuts.


----------



## Dezirrae

Oh Renee  Congratulations!! And congrats to the proud parents too. So glad you were able to get some pictures - s/he is just too cute. Bet s/he's gonna be a looker growing up too


----------



## Lovebirds

When I went out to pick up feeders, etc this morning around 6:30, Dory was on the baby. I checked it and it was fine. At 8:30 when I got finished with all the chores, I walked back over and Scooter is already on that baby.  I'm sure Dory got up to poop or maybe get a drink of water. Now he won't let her back on the nest again. Not sure what to do about this. I guess I'll wait a while and see what they do. I don't want Scooter sitting ALL DAY and I don't want Dory to loose intererest in the baby because I'm sure (well pretty sure) that sooner or later, Scooter is going to get enough of sitting and want to share duties. 
Should I make him get off the nest until it's his turn? 
He sure is a proud Daddy. Can't say that I've ever seen a bird this devoted. Most just pull their time like they're supposed to.


----------



## Skyeking

Renee,

That is so heartwarming to read what an unusually devoted father Scooter is.
(...and that baby's beak does look like his daddy's, and what a doll!!) 
It's not surprising though, as my Satinette's are excellent parents.


----------



## spirit wings

wow! what news!.....well you have good instincts, I would do what you have been doing if it works....but time consuming....can't wait to see this little one grow up!


----------



## Lovebirds

spirit wings said:


> wow! what news!.....well you have good instincts, I would do what you have been doing if it works....but time consuming....can't wait to see this little one grow up!


Well, I haven't been doing anything. The baby is only a little over 24 hours old. I guess I'll just leave them and watch today. My main concern is Dory. She's such a sweet bird and there's no way that she will fight to get back on the nest. Geezz......I'll be glad when it grows some too. At least big enough that it doesn't need to be sat on any more.


----------



## Lovebirds

Here's the pictures for today. Little baby is now just over 24 hours old. Mr. Nest Hog, (Scooter) is the only one I can get a picture of on the nest.


----------



## Lovebirds

It's almost 4:00 and Scooter hasn't been off of that nest since 8:30 this morning. He's quite comical. I finally went out and pulled him off the nest and poor Dory was on it in seconds. 
Scooter has food all over his face and the little one looked stuffed to the gill.......I can honestly say I've NEVER seen a pigeon this devoted to it's babies. Especially a cock bird. I'm very proud of my little man.


----------



## feathered_love

Lovebirds said:


> It's almost 4:00 and Scooter hasn't been off of that nest since 8:30 this morning. He's quite comical. I finally went out and pulled him off the nest and poor Dory was on it in seconds.
> Scooter has food all over his face and the little one looked stuffed to the gill.......I can honestly say I've NEVER seen a pigeon this devoted to it's babies. Especially a cock bird. I'm very proud of my little man.


Awww, what a good daddy. And a good mommy to be so patient,lol. I'm glad they are taking such good care of the baby, who is very adorable by the way!


----------



## Lovebirds

feathered_love said:


> Awww, what a good daddy. And a good mommy to be so patient,lol. I'm glad they are taking such good care of the baby, who is very adorable by the way!


By 5:30 when I went out to check on them, Scooter had gotten back on the nest AGAIN........but by 6:00, he voluntarily let Dory have the nest back. I guess she gets night duty only.
Regardless of what the two of them are doing, the baby appears to be happy, fully and totally unaware of his worried grandma..........


----------



## Maggie-NC

Renee, this is hilarious. He even has a dedicated look on his face - so very cute.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Renee, I have a question. We're worming first thing in the morning and decided to do them individually with Pyrantel instead of Eqvalan in the water like we've been doing over the past year.

Anyhow, our little Katrina who took up with the English Carrier, Lucas, has laid this itsy bitsy egg and they are faithfully setting it. I don't see how it can hatch because it is about the size of the end of a man's thumb. But, any suggestions on how to handle her tomorrow? Leave her in her nest box and just give her a dose out in the aviary? 

Lewis will also be cleaning the aviary and the nest boxes are up pretty high so I don't think she will be disturbed that way. I'm still worrying though because I would so like for that little egg to hatch.


----------



## Lovebirds

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, I have a question. We're worming first thing in the morning and decided to do them individually with Pyrantel instead of Eqvalan in the water like we've been doing over the past year.
> 
> Anyhow, our little Katrina who took up with the English Carrier, Lucas, has laid this itsy bitsy egg and they are faithfully setting it. I don't see how it can hatch because it is about the size of the end of a man's thumb. But, any suggestions on how to handle her tomorrow? Leave her in her nest box and just give her a dose out in the aviary?
> 
> Lewis will also be cleaning the aviary and the nest boxes are up pretty high so I don't think she will be disturbed that way. I'm still worrying though because I would so like for that little egg to hatch.



Just take her off the nest, give her the meds and set her back in the box. She'll get back on the egg. When we basket our birds at night for a training toss, the next morning, I pull any hens that are sitting on eggs, out of the box and set them in the floor. They poop and go right back to the nest and then I put them in the crate. That way they don't poop that big stinky bomb in the crate.  They always go back to the nest, even though I'm sure they know I'm just going to catch them again. All parents should be so devoted to their kids. 
Speaking of which, I just went out and that darn Scooter was on the nest again. I took him off and Dory was right there waiting. I took Scooter out into the aviary and played with him a few minutes, trying to get his mind off the baby. That worked really well. I walked over to the big loft to close the trap for the night and when I went back to Scooter, he was standing on the side of the nest bowl just giving Dory heck. She was hunkered down and didn't want to leave the baby, so I got Scooter again and played with him..........he's the craziest bird I ever saw.  I don't know who will wind up on the nest for the night. It's getting late and a little darker now, so I don't want to be disturbing them much more. I wonder how long he would actually sit on that baby if I let him?


----------



## Skyeking

He sure is persistent isn't he?

....and such a good devoted daddy. 

Scooter and Dory may end up volunteering as surrogate parents should you ever have the need.


----------



## mr squeaks

Well, Terry, if Squeaks is any indication - when he's in "daddy" mode, he sits almost 24/7!!

May I say GOOD LUCK with Scooter! He must have a really DEDICATED "daddy" gene! I do feel sorry for Dory, not getting her "turn"...but I am sorry to admit that I am - uh - laughing a lot! 

Will be interesting to see what happens when the baby gets older! Any ideas for a name yet?

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## TerriB

Even though they are on dummy eggs, I've had a similar situation with Charlie and KD. One time I caught him biting her legs to make her leave, so I did the same thing you have - picked him up and distracted him for a while. Good luck with your pair!


----------



## Noisy_minor

hmmm, must be oops time of the year, i had some more oops baby mice (im just about to put a thread in the other animal section about it. this morning.

Oh its exciting, ill go and have a look at your album in just a second.


----------



## Lovebirds

The baby is two days old today. Last night, well after dark, I went to close up the coop and you'll never guess..............SCOOTER was on the baby!!......what a goof!! I just left him. Early this morning, I guess HE had to poop....(wonder why???) and the second he left that baby, Dory was in the box and on the nest. I actually got a picture of her...........but she's been booted off now and Boss Hog is sitting again. Anyway....here's today pictures. 

You can tell this little bugger is growing............










Mom, I JUST got on the nest........PLEASE don't make me get up!!


----------



## philodice

boy Dory is a pretty bird!


----------



## lwerden

Renee,

This is a really wonderful and amazing story of your little family.

The baby is just precious.

We must keep this thread going, I dying to see the future episodes as the baby grows up.

It must be a little girl, since her daddy is so overprotective. Scooters devotion is so sweet. I bet every bird that will try to approach this little one will be viewed by daddy as her first date. 

Please keep us posted.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## spirit wings

I think it is safe to call it "Scooter's baby".... untill you think of a name. what a funny little bird!


----------



## Lovebirds

Another day is over and it's been Scooter doing 95% of the nest sitting. He has gotten to where if I go out there and talk to him, he'll get off the baby and come "fuss" at me, and Dory makes a bee line for the baby, but as soon as I walk away, he runs her off and gets back on the nest. I'm really not sure there's anything I can do. I can't sit out there for 4 hours and play with him. I can't lock him out of the coop and I can't take him away and put him in a cage or anything because he wouldn't understand, so..........we'll just continue doing what we're doing until they feel the baby doesn't need to be sat on any more.  Maybe that will be tomorrow. 
It's so hot that I don't think Scooter actually sits ON the baby but more sits WITH the baby. It has been hot the past two days, but they're talking near 100 the next couple of days. I'm almost afraid they're going to kill the poor thing by keeping it TOO hot.......


----------



## Charis

Renee...It sounds like you are having a blaste!


----------



## Lovebirds

Charis said:


> Renee...It sounds like you are having a blaste!


Truth be told, I am........... It's right much fun to be able to devote all of your attention to one baby rather than a loft full with babies everywhere. I'll just be glad when he gets old enough that I can play with him. Or her.....


----------



## Lovebirds

*Breakthrough!!!*

Just walked out to close up the coop and DORY IS ON THE BABY.........and Scooter is on a perch..........fussing..........


----------



## feathered_love

LOL, hearing how devoted Scooter is just makes me laugh He must really be excited to be a daddy. I feel kinda sorry for Dory since Scooter keeps her off the nest. But all in all sounds like they are taking good care of the baby!


----------



## Lovebirds

feathered_love said:


> LOL, hearing how devoted Scooter is just makes me laugh He must really be excited to be a daddy. I feel kinda sorry for Dory since Scooter keeps her off the nest. But all in all sounds like they are taking good care of the baby!


Yea, Dory is the one I feel sorry for too. The baby is just fine. Dory however looks so pitiful..........but, I just don't know what to do.


----------



## Lovebirds

*3 day old......*

Here's my little one today. Scooter is actually letting Dory sit on the nest this morning. 

Notice the eyes open...........AND how well it's being fed. 
















​


----------



## little bird

Yup...a really adorable li'l sweet pea!!!


----------



## Skyeking

What an adorable little one Renee, he hasn't a care in the world. 

He is the picture of health and nice full tummy! 

Perhaps we can use baby Scooter as an example of what a baby looks like with a FULL crop  , in a few days it will be even more noticeable. Can you take another then?


----------



## Lovebirds

Trees Gray said:


> What an adorable little one Renee, he hasn't a care in the world.
> 
> He is the picture of health and nice full tummy!
> 
> Perhaps we can use baby Scooter as an example of what a baby looks like with a FULL crop  , in a few days it will be even more noticeable. Can you take another then?


OH, I"m taking pictures every day, so that's not a problem.........First time I've ever been able to do that. Most of my babies are seen very quick on the day they hatch and then I seldom see them again until I band them. This is pretty neat for me too.


----------



## Skyeking

I'm glad you have such a close relationship with this little sweet pea, I'm sure you are enjoying every minute spent with him/her.

it will sure enable us all to get some real GOOD pictures of babies at various ages of development and example of what a FULL crop looks like, I doubt you will get an example of an EMPTY crop, as a good a parents as these two are.


----------



## Lovebirds

I think today went a bit better. Even though the baby is only 3, almost 4 days old, they're realizing that they don't HAVE to sit on it ALL the time. Scooter has come off the nest a few times today and let Dory have a few minutes (although a very few ). Just checked the baby and he's full up to his eyeballs with milk.


----------



## spirit wings

it looks like the baby has a smile on it's little face. so content...how sweet!


----------



## Ivor

It remind me the one that I have at home when I found him on the street, he is just beautiful, is a real cutie, I'm sure it will be a great adult, enjoy while he or she is still a baby.


----------



## Lovebirds

*4 Days Old*

Today's picture. He/She is looking pretty bright eyed huh?


----------



## little bird

Fuzzy-Wuzzy was a pijie. That's a bit more beak than Scooter had isn't it? What an absolutely precious handfull.


----------



## Lovebirds

little bird said:


> Fuzzy-Wuzzy was a pijie. That's a bit more beak than Scooter had isn't it? What an absolutely precious handfull.


Yea, it's a little longer than Scooters, but not as long as a racers......somewhere in between............LOL 
It's actually getting longer as he grows. The first day or two, it looked shorter than that.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Renee, that is a 5 star picture!!!!!!


----------



## feathered_love

What an adorable precious baby! That is sure one content little bugger. I'm so happy Scooter and Dory are such good parents. You must be floating on air Renee, I sure would be.


----------



## Dezirrae

Set that aside somewhere safe Renee for next year's photo contest - that's a winner for sure  I am just loving this thread and watching this little one grow - and I KNOW how much joy you're getting watching Scooter & Dory and the baby. 

If you haven't settled on a name yet - how about Bright Eyes?

(okay, now raise your hands if you're now humming the tune like I am )


----------



## Skyeking

All time Cuteness overload, Renee!!!


----------



## Lovebirds

Dezirrae said:


> Set that aside somewhere safe Renee for next year's photo contest - that's a winner for sure  I am just loving this thread and watching this little one grow - and I KNOW how much joy you're getting watching Scooter & Dory and the baby.
> 
> If you haven't settled on a name yet - how about Bright Eyes?
> 
> (okay, now raise your hands if you're now humming the tune like I am )


Nope, haven't come up with a name yet........still thinking and waiting for the little bugger to start showing some feathers and color.


----------



## lwerden

Renee.......The baby is just precious. Reminds me of my Jack when I rescued him.

I'm loving the daily updates and pictures. 

Scooter & Dorey have sure turned out to be great parents. Is Dorey getting any more nest sitting time today? I felt soooooooo sorry for her in the beginning.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## TAWhatley

Really a precious baby, Renee! Makes me want to rush right out and try to get a new pic or two of Cherub and Olga's little ones!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds

TAWhatley said:


> Really a precious baby, Renee! Makes me want to rush right out and try to get a new pic or two of Cherub and Olga's little ones!
> 
> Terry


Well you should.........and then post them right away!! LOL


----------



## TAWhatley

Lovebirds said:


> Well you should.........and then post them right away!! LOL


Got people here tearing down old fences right now so photo ops will have to wait .. here's one from the other day: 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=29048

Terry


----------



## Rooster2312

Stunning photo of a beautiful baby Renee!

Looking forward with much anticipation as to how this little one will turn out with two very different gorgeous parents.

Lindi


----------



## Lovebirds

*5 Days Old*

Today's picture. Scooter had just finished feeding him and he still had crop milk on his face.


----------



## little bird

Getting cuter every day. Looks like he will have color on those wings...maybe like Papa.


----------



## Reti

What a sweetheart. I am in love.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC

So cute! Looks like a little sleepy head too.


----------



## TerriB

Thanks for sharing these beautiful baby pictures! What a contented little squeaker!


----------



## Lovebirds

*6 Days old*

Here's todays pictures. Scooter kept trying to attack the camera.


----------



## little bird

Mama's gonna hafta wear a longer skirt if she want to keep that little butterball covered.


----------



## Maggie-NC

LOL, he looks like Dolly Parton!


----------



## feathered_love

Oh gosh that is one cute little bundle of fuzz and beak! Scooter and Dory sure look like proud parents, and it's apparent they have much to be proud of, they are doing a great job with that baby.


----------



## Lovebirds

Lady Tarheel said:


> LOL,* he *looks like *Dolly Parton*!




 LOL are you sure???


----------



## lwerden

Baby is getting bigger by the minute. Scooter & Dorey are sure doing a great job. He's a little butterball. These little ones are just so precious.

Keep the pictures coming, can't wait to see what he looks like all grown up.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## spirit wings

do you think he will be the color of Dory? I think his skin looks darker, or is it just me?


----------



## Lovebirds

spirit wings said:


> do you think he will be the color of Dory? I think his skin looks darker, or is it just me?


I don't know.............they are both blue birds, so I guess anything is possible........another 5 days, and the color should start showing.........


----------



## Dezirrae

So exciting! This little one has personality plus


----------



## bweaz

Oh my gosh, that is the sweetest pigeon baby ever!!! That is going to make me smile for the rest of the weekend!!!


----------



## Ivor

Yes, the baby and the mother look great! and the pics very nice shots.

Thank you for sharing this with us Renee, I love watching baby pigeons, my is adult but always act like a baby, lately he likes to eat from my plate when I'm having dinner or breakfast, he tries my food and he loves cheese, I'm not sure if is good or not, but he just eat a little bit, he basically wants attention, he knows that when I go home, means a trip to the back yard =)


----------



## Lovebirds

Ivor said:


> Yes, the baby and the mother look great! and the pics very nice shots.
> 
> Thank you for sharing this with us Renee, I love watching baby pigeons, my is adult but always act like a baby, lately he likes to eat from my plate when I'm having dinner or breakfast, he tries my food and he loves cheese, I'm not sure if is good or not, but he just eat a little bit, he basically wants attention, he knows that when I go home, means a trip to the back yard =)


I think I've read here somewhere that someone lets their pigeon eat a little cheese. I don't guess it will hurt anything as long as it doesn't eat a lot.


----------



## Lovebirds

*7 Days Old*

Here's the little one today.


----------



## little bird

Oh ... so that's what you mean when you say your birds are a handfull.


----------



## spirit wings

good gosh!...it is amazing how fast they grow! if you sat and watched you could almost see it.......do you give scooter and dory any extra food stuff while they are feeding him/her?


----------



## Lovebirds

spirit wings said:


> good gosh!...it is amazing how fast they grow! if you sat and watched you could almost see it.......do you give scooter and dory any extra food stuff while they are feeding him/her?


Nope, they get regular pigeon feed with lots of peas now that they are raising a baby, grit, pic pot, and vitamins and ACV...........that's it.


----------



## TAWhatley

What a darling little dumpling! Awfully cute, Renee!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds

*8 days old*

Here's the baby.........I REALLY need to come up with a name so I can quite calling it "the baby"..........LOL


----------



## spirit wings

a name....hummmmm... how about...Happy, because it looks like he/she has a smile....and the movie happy feet was very cute...like this baby.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Well, I still say it looks like a Dolly! 

I'll bet you can't stay away from her....


----------



## Lovebirds

Lady Tarheel said:


> Well, I still say it looks like a Dolly!
> 
> I'll bet you can't stay away from her....


But what if it's a boy?


----------



## little bird

Way back at the beginning of the thread I suggested Augie-oops since it was an Aug oops baby.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Lovebirds said:


> But what if it's a boy?


LOL, he won't ever know! Our little hen named Jimmy Jack got a double whammy and it doesn't bother her a bit.....


----------



## pigeonpoo

What a cutie and, what big feet he/she has!! LOL.

Take a look at the vent Renee and see if it's smiling or frowning...some are easy to tell, others not so. The cocks smile because they get to go on the top - that's how I remember anyway!!


----------



## spirit wings

Renee, you should start a contest thread on small talk to NAME THE BABY. get a bunch of names and then decide on one....that would be fun


----------



## mr squeaks

Cindy already has "dibs"on Dolly...who, by the way, turned out to be a HE!

Augie-Oops sounds good to me...if a hen, Angie-Oops???

   

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Lovebirds

*Got A Name*

August's flower is the _gladiolus_ or _poppy_
So, this little one's name is going to be Poppy. 
That's good for a boy or girl, right?


----------



## little bird

Great choice ... its' birth flower. Also if it is a boy there's always LEO ... but Poppy could be boy or girl. Also if a girl ... Gladys.


----------



## TAWhatley

Poppy is a FINE name! Now what to name my two .. 

Terry


----------



## TerriB

Great name for such a sweet bird!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Lovebirds said:


> August's flower is the _gladiolus_ or _poppy_
> So, this little one's name is going to be Poppy.
> That's good for a boy or girl, right?


Renee, that is a terrific name!


----------



## Lovebirds

*Poppy, 9 days old*

Here little Poppy, although he ain't so little. He's growing like a weed!!

Poppy with Mom, Dory.........she looks like she's smiling.


----------



## Dezirrae

Poppy is a great name - how creative too  Love today's photos - you're so right - that first photo Dory does look like she's smiling... such a proud Mom (as she should be) And Poppy just keeps getting cuter and cuter. I love how he's using his full crop almost like a "pillow"


----------



## lwerden

Poppy is such a cute name. Dory looks so proud. Poppy is showing some signs of looking like his/her mommy.

100% Adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lovebirds

lwerden said:


> Poppy is such a cute name. Dory looks so proud. Poppy is showing some signs of looking like his/her mommy.
> 
> 100% Adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yea, that's what I'm thinking too. I'm expecting a blue bar or maybe a blue check. Guess we'll see in a few more days............


----------



## TAWhatley

What a cutie, Renee! Poppy sure hasn't missed any meals! 

Terry


----------



## irretractable

Adorable!!!


----------



## Lovebirds

*Poppy 10 days old*

Poppy finally got a band this morning. Becky sent me two bands, one for homers and one for some other breed. It was a size 10. Poppy is WAY to big for a homer band now and I kept trying the size 10 band and it's WAY to big, so I put an old 2007 Satinette band, size 9, on his leg. It went on very easy and may even come off still. Oh well, I always say I wish people wouldn't put old bands on new birds, but I didn't have a choice and I guess sometimes others don't either.


----------



## spirit wings

Poppy looks like a joy!....I'am so glad for this thread as I have something to compare growth to with my babies.(first ones). that way I can notice if something is going wrong with them.....great pics and keep um coming!


----------



## Georgina

Aww, Poppy's cuuuute! I used to have a bunny called Poppy and she was the sweetest thing, I hope your Poppy turns out to be so lovely too!


----------



## little bird

If I were you, Renee, I'd put the #10 on when it will stay and determine which he keeps as a full grown pijie.


----------



## dekebrent

Renee -- Great pix of Poppy, great name for an adorable little pij. I love the pic w/ momma Dory -- Dory looks like a proud momma in the pic!


----------



## Guest

well the 10s were prolly made to cover a feathered footy so they will be a little bigger then the normal bands Im guessing but I cant tell if your little fellow has the booties or not so even a loose band is better then nothing  looks like hes gonna be a little dark one  sweet


----------



## mazemaker

I like the one with Scooter keeping a eye on things. He is a character.


----------



## Lovebirds

mazemaker said:


> I like the one with Scooter keeping a eye on things. He is a character.


You have no idea. LOL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgVSOHbe1uc


----------



## lwerden

Poppy is growing so beautifully. Certainly hasn't missed any meals. Scooter & Dorey are doing a great job.

Please keep the pictures coming.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## Dezirrae

Renee - Poppy just keeps getting cuter every day! I so look forward to his daily photos - thanks for sharing each day 



Lovebirds said:


> You have no idea. LOL
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgVSOHbe1uc


That there is some pretty serious wing slapping Is that "daddy mode"?


----------



## TAWhatley

Lovebirds said:


> You have no idea. LOL
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgVSOHbe1uc


Scooter .. You DA MAN! You sure gave your human Mama whatfor! Great video, Renee, and Scooter is priceless!

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski

I just LOVE that Scooter to pieces  He sure puts that lil' beak to work attacking the evil spider monster, even I'd think twice before getting too close to that feathered pitbull


----------



## Lovebirds

*11 days old*

A few days ago, I thought that we were going to have a little Blue Bar, but now, it seems that the feathers are darker than I thought, so maybe a Dark Check? Also, he seemed SO BIG for his age a few days ago, but now he's turning into this little petite pigeon. Just so sweet.


----------



## TAWhatley

You sure are a cutie, Poppy! Can't wait to see you all grown up!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking

I know you just love him to pieces, he is so cute!!!


----------



## Lovebirds

*12 days old*

Here's my little one this morning. Got a video coming shortly..........




















Sorry this one isn't very clear.......Scooter was on the attack.......LOL


----------



## Lovebirds

Here's a short video of Poppy..........just as I started the camera, there was a hawk flying overhead, and he really perked up like he could hear it and knew it wasn't good, whatever he was hearing. The hawk was squealing like they do, but I don't think you could hear it in the video. Then there was Rudy putting in his two cents worth. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORnmKpAx5MM


----------



## little bird

Renee, did I see him turn around and poop at you??? Everybody's a critic!!! Love the video... he's becoming a handsome guy.


----------



## Lovebirds

little bird said:


> Renee, did I see him turn around and poop at you??? Everybody's a critic!!! Love the video... he's becoming a handsome guy.


I don't think he actually pooped but he was sure thinking about it!


----------



## Guest

Im still gonna go with that he/she will turn out blacker with that white back patch when it moults out I've had quite a few of those in my loft and let me tell you when you have mostly white birds and a total black one pops out it tends to throw you lol  now I have blacks and whites and red all over lol no pun intended


----------



## Guest

oh forgot to mention cute cute cute !!!


----------



## TAWhatley

Poppy, Poppy, Poppy .. you are WAY too cute!

Terry


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Oh Renee he gets more cute everyday  I really liked the video too. It looks like he's going to turn out having some pretty heavy checks on those little wings. Would Poppy mind seeing a couple visitors this weekend?


----------



## Lovebirds

MaryOfExeter said:


> Oh Renee he gets more cute everyday  I really liked the video too. It looks like he's going to turn out having some pretty heavy checks on those little wings. *Would Poppy mind seeing a couple visitors this weekend?*


You didn't get my PM? Sunday is good. Yea, Poppy wants to see you. LOL


----------



## Skyeking

What a little darling, and is definitely aware of his surroundings and he knows you, and is not afraid. 

What a life....., he/she eats, poops and observes the world around him. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lovebirds

*13 days old*

My sweet Poppy............I was gone all day and when I got home I went out to check on Poppy and he wasn't in his bowl!! My heard dropped even though I knew that Scooter and Dory were right there looking at me and nothing can get to them.......... Poppy had climbed out of his nest bowl and was sitting in the corner where I couldn't see him.............silly bird.


----------



## little bird

''This time a near-heartattack ...... next time a stroke!! How dare you be away all day!!'' ....signed...POPPY


----------



## Lovebirds

little bird said:


> ''This time a near-heartattack ...... next time a stroke!! How dare you be away all day!!'' ....signed...POPPY


LOL.....I wondered if he missed me. Now I know. All the animals miss me when I'm gone. Everett said Rudy moped around here all day and he hardly saw him at all. Suzi, stayed hid all day. Wouldn't even come when he called and she didn't go outside until I got home...........
Geez.........I can't stay here 24/7............


----------



## TAWhatley

Awwwww, Poppy! Don't be scaring your Grandma like that!

Love your shirt, Renee!

Terry


----------



## Charis

Cute little baby. I just adore them at that age. It was nice of you to give them a Room with a View!


----------



## lwerden

Renee.......Poppy is sooooooo cute. Love the last picture with Scooter doing guard duty.

Louise


----------



## Ivor

I keep seen your pics Renee, He is adorable and look like he is smiling to you.


----------



## Jay3

What an adorable little thing! Now..................aren't you glad he's here?


----------



## Maggie-NC

Poppy is getting cuter and cuter. He is just about the age where you'll need two hands to hold him!

Love the shirt.


----------



## Lovebirds

*TWO weeks old!!*

That shirt was a gift from one of our club members. She had one made for myself and one for Everett. I kinda like it too. 
Here's my baby who is two weeks old today. He doesn't want to stay in his nest bowl. I can't remember having one this age climbing around like Poppy is doing. He just squeaks and flaps those little wings when I open the back of the coop and then of course, Mr. Nosy Scooter has to come see what I'm doing.............


----------



## pigeonpoo

Poppy is an absolute sweetie. I especially like the middle photo.


----------



## Lovebirds

Jay3 said:


> What an adorable little thing! Now..................aren't you glad he's here?


Of course I'm glad. I had said I "missed the babies" about a week before Poppy showed up..........someone upstairs must have heard me.


----------



## little bird

Middle photo:
Ewwwe, Mommy, My name is POPPY, ... not POPEYE ... is that spinach all around me???


----------



## Jay3

Goodness, what a handful. Cute.


----------



## mr squeaks

Wow, Renee! I can see that Poppy is getting cuter and cuter and more and more "spoiled." 

Oh, I KNOW he won't be spoiled...just cuter and cuter!!   

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Lovebirds

*15 days old*

Yall tired of me and my pics yet???? LOL


----------



## TAWhatley

Lovebirds said:


> Yall tired of me and my pics yet???? LOL


Nope! Keep those pics coming! Poppy is just adorable!

Terry


----------



## gingerpoo

yea i have been loving the day to day pictures.
very healthy little one


----------



## Jay3

Good Lord, how could anyone get tired of looking at anything so adorable?? Keep sharing please. We want every detail of his growing up.


----------



## Charis

I definitely want to kiss that sweet little head.


----------



## Lovebirds

*16 Days old*

Got a picture of Poppy's little feet. Looks like he'll have a few feathers on his leg. Glad I put the bigger band on him. I put him down in the floor with Scooter and Dory this morning.


----------



## Skyeking

What a nice picture of the whole family. So, judging by that picture, he/she is going to have a little of dad's "leggings" then.... 

Keep sharing those pics, Renee....they are adorable!!!


----------



## Lovebirds

Here's a short video. Dory just walked over the top of poor Poppy. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Oz0ZWm1Ncc


----------



## pigeonpoo

Aww, bless him - asking to be fed and instead he just gets walks over! It's great top see young ones on the floor watching the parents eat - he'll be pecking himself in no time. 
I agree with the others Renee, keep the photos coming, I love them.


----------



## TerriB

What a talented baby - barely able to walk and already practicing wing stretches! He's growing into a handsome bird!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Renee, Poppy hardly missed a beat when Dory walked on him - little guy knows how to roll with the punches. I'm still amazed that he turned out to be a checker.


----------



## Lovebirds

*17 days old*

Here'sssssssssssssssssssssss POPPY!!!


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Renee,

What a sweetie and too cute!!!! Give that baby a hug for me!!!


----------



## TAWhatley

Just darling, Renee! Thanks for the new photos!

Terry


----------



## Georgina

Oh I do wish you'd stop posting pictures of Poppy........ I'm getting so jealous!! Lol!


----------



## Lovebirds

Georgina said:


> Oh I do wish you'd stop posting pictures of Poppy........ I'm getting so jealous!! Lol!


REALLY??? 










*I know you're just kidding.*


----------



## Ivor

Poppy is growing so fast, is so cut and always looks like he is enjoying been with you Renee. adorable baby...


----------



## little bird

Renee, I think you need to post a new pic of Poppy with his parents ... he's beginning to look like a HUGE pijie in those last shots. He's growing so fast, are you adding fertilizer to his feed??


----------



## Maggie-NC

I'm not too sure that Poppy is not going to take Scooter's place as the cutest pigeon ever! He even has facial expressions, tilting that little head. I could just squeeze him.


----------



## Lovebirds

little bird said:


> Renee, I think you need to post a new pic of Poppy with his parents ... he's beginning to look like a HUGE pijie in those last shots. He's growing so fast, are you adding fertilizer to his feed??


He's not THAT big yet. LOL
He's not changing as much from day to day like he was there for a while. No fertilizer........


----------



## Lovebirds

Lady Tarheel said:


> *I'm not too sure that Poppy is not going to take Scooter's place as the cutest pigeon ever!* He even has facial expressions, tilting that little head. I could just squeeze him.



Poppy is cute, no doubt, but CUTER than Scooter?????????? Naw, I don't think so. Poppy's cute now cause he's a baby. Scooter is grown and he's still cute as a button far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Dezirrae

I just LOVE the expression in the second photo from yesterday!! S/He looks sooooo very proud of him/herself  Almost as if s/he knows everyone here thinks s/he's adorable


----------



## Lovebirds

*18 days old*

Well, I saw little Poppy eat and drink today. The way he was going at it, I suspect he's been eating for a couple of days. Still begs for food though. I had him out in the aviary, and he decided he wanted to go back inside and that's just what he did. Smart little bugger. I've been taking him out of the other side of the coop and walking around to the aviary with him. Not sure how he figured out that the ramp would take him back "home"..........video coming up when YouTube finishes. 


























Of course Scooter had to see what I was doing..........


----------



## Lovebirds

Here's the video I shot today.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSPqsFpTcJc


----------



## Hillybean

Its just too CUTE!

Love the pictures and the video.

-Hilly


----------



## Jay3

The video was cute. Loved him running up the ramp. He does pretty well for a little guy.


----------



## TAWhatley

Awwww! Little Poppy is so cute hopping/flapping up the ramp! 

Terry


----------



## lwerden

Renee....Loved the video. Poppy is so cute, but I love the way Scooter was right on his tail following and then standing like Big Daddy up at the top.

Just too precious for words.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## Lovebirds

*19 Days old*

OK guys. Just 11 more days and Poppy will be 30 days old and I'll stop bombarding you with pictures every single day. I'll go to every other day. Just kidding..............


----------



## SueC

I enjoyed the pics very much! Thanks, Renee! 

Scooter never venture far away from his kid, does he?


----------



## Lovebirds

SueC said:


> I enjoyed the pics very much! Thanks, Renee!
> 
> Scooter never venture far away from his kid, does he?


No, he's been a REAL good Daddy. First three days he wouldn't even let Dory, the mom, sit on Poppy. Whenever I reach in to pick up Poppy, Scooter comes running, fussing, cooing.........really telling me off.  I think HE thinks he's German Shepard with feathers or something.


----------



## Hillybean

Lovebirds said:


> I think HE thinks he's German Shepard with feathers or something.


Nope, he is worse . He's a CUTE daddy pigeon with attitude  !

Love the pictures!

-Hilly


----------



## TerriB

Great video! I'd never seen the interactions of a daddy pigeon and his baby. What good parents that lucky baby has!


----------



## Jay3

I love the photos! I think he just gets cuter and cuter every day. Don't stop sharing them with us. He looks so cute next to Daddy.


----------



## Lovebirds

*20 days old*

Poppy was THINKING about trying to get where his Dad was. Up on a perch. He finally decided he probably wouldn't make it, but I thought for a second he was going to give it a try.


----------



## little bird

Poppy is looking so plump with that short little tail. Feathers are looking mighty sleek, he's going to thrill all the hens in the loft very soon.


----------



## Lovebirds

little bird said:


> Poppy is looking so plump with that short little tail. Feathers are looking mighty sleek, he's going to thrill all the hens in the loft very soon.


Well, I'm HOPING that Poppy turns out to be a girl. That way I don't have to worry about Scooter. He'll be in heaven with TWO women. If Poppy turns out to be a male, I don't know how that's going to go over. I'm hoping to leave Poppy with Scooter and Dory. If not...........then I don't know..........


----------



## Maggie-NC

Renee, can we start counting backwards so you don't stop with the pictures at 30 days? I look forward to seeing Poppy's sweet little face every day. I expect to have withdrawal symptoms. 

The picture with Scooter and Poppy is extra special.


----------



## Lovebirds

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, can we start counting backwards so you don't stop with the pictures at 30 days? I look forward to seeing Poppy's sweet little face every day. I expect to have withdrawal symptoms.
> 
> The picture with Scooter and Poppy is extra special.


I've got two albums full of Poppy pictures........you can look at them every day forever................Scooter was the same way you know. He was so cute, but then he got grown and he always looks like, well, Scooter.....so a pic every once in a while is enough now. Poppy will be the same way once he's a grown Poppy.


----------



## Lovebirds

*THREE weeks old....*

Boy, is Poppy growing fast.


----------



## Lovebirds

I'll throw this one in for good measure. I was trying to stick my hand inside the coop to pet Poppy and Scooter was blocking the way. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bnOygVfFOw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dqeMAkrnQE


----------



## Maggie-NC

LOL, in the first picture Scooter looks like he is going to take your arm off. He is still the cutest little guy.


----------



## TAWhatley

Love it! Scooter must be part pit bull pigeon  Poppy really is getting big!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds

*22 days old*

Well, my camera seems to have gone on the fritz. Can't get the flash to work. This is Poppy in his new spot. I usually keep the water sitting in this little nook and can open the door from the outside to change it, but have been putting it in the floor so Poppy could learn to drink. Now that he's discovered he can get up there, that's where he stays. He even slept there last night.


----------



## mr squeaks

Yep...looks like he's gonna be a "momma's boy" in looks! 

What a cutie!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the troops


----------



## Teresa

He's sooooooooo cute! A wonderful baby and a wonderful album! Love the name too.
I was surprised that he turned out so much darker than either of his parents. But then again, Poppy has been full of surprises, even when he hatched! But I bet now you couldn't possibly imagine the loft without him...


----------



## Skyeking

They DO grow up so fast, don't they?  I love that age.


----------



## Lovebirds

*23 days old*

Poppy has now figured out he can get a bit higher into one of the nest boxes, so THAT'S his spot now. LOL.......until he learns to get up into a higher one. 
I started to clean up the poop before I took the picture, but decided that it was right pretty lookin' poop, so didn't bother.


----------



## TerriB

What a well-balanced bird Poppy has grown into! I've really enjoyed seeing the strong bond Scooter has with his developing youngster. Excellent timing getting that shot with Poppy's mouth open. Good looking seed mix - is that store bought or your own recipe?


----------



## Lovebirds

TerriB said:


> What a well-balanced bird Poppy has grown into! I've really enjoyed seeing the strong bond Scooter has with his developing youngster. Excellent timing getting that shot with Poppy's mouth open. Good looking seed mix - is that store bought or your own recipe?


It's a pigeon mix with a few safflower seeds (which Poppy LOVES) and some green split peas added in.


----------



## TerriB

Thanks! Looks yummy - I'll get some to add to my mix.


----------



## Noisy_minor

wow i have been so busy at work i havnt been able to get online and i come on to see poppy is HUGE my god they grow up quick.


----------



## Lovebirds

*24 Days old*

Poppy is starting to get a mind of his own now. He won't be a baby much longer. He used to come squealing when I'd go out to the coop. Now, sometimes he does, sometimes he doesn't. 



























Dory was being friendly today. She's not always.


----------



## Lovebirds




----------



## Teresa

I love the updates! Great characters, excellent pictures! In the last two it looks as if Dory is telling you a secret -- what would that be, I wonder!

By the way, never seem to get round to mentioning it, but the first time I saw your new motto about the confused chimp, I roared with laughter -- brilliant!


----------



## Lovebirds

Teresa said:


> I love the updates! Great characters, excellent pictures! *In the last two it looks as if Dory is telling you a secret -- what would that be, I wonder!*
> By the way, never seem to get round to mentioning it, but the first time I saw your new motto about the confused chimp, I roared with laughter -- brilliant!


*Well, now if I told you it wouldn't be a secret any more!! LOL*

She rarely gets that close to me any more. She's a sweet girl though. I got the chimp quip from my brothers blog. I thought it was pretty funny too.


----------



## spirit wings

Poppy looks like he/she is getting too big to scrunch and kiss anymore, oh well I guess they have to grow up sometime..


----------



## Lovebirds

*25 days old*

Here's my baby............


----------



## little bird

Poppy must be a little hen, the way Scooter is riding ''shotgun'' every where Poppy goes.... there's Scooter. BTW, Poppy seems MORE affectionate rather than less.... nuzzling your hand.


----------



## Lovebirds

little bird said:


> Poppy must be a little hen, the way Scooter is riding ''shotgun'' every where Poppy goes.... there's Scooter. BTW, Poppy seems MORE affectionate rather than less.... nuzzling your hand.


Scooter is just nosy........plain and simple. He will get off the nest of eggs and come to see what I'm doing. Even if I'm sitting outside in the aviary and he can't see me............he starts his cooing and fussing, then I hear this "thump".........and here comes Scooter hopping down the ramp. Eggs be damned. Something is going on and he WILL find out what it is. 
Yea, Poppy has his moments. He's not scared of me........just once in a while he doesn't want to be touched. He even winged me a while ago. LOL.........he's been watching his Daddy.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Aw, Poppy is losing his baby fuzz. He is so handsome - if he turns out to be a girl she'll be beautiful.


----------



## Lovebirds

*26 days old*

Couldn't get many pictures today. We're FINALLY getting some much needed rain and since I can't actually get IN the little coop, my butt was getting soaked!!! LOL


----------



## little bird

AAAwwwwwww, Renee, the things a devoted PT mommy will endure for her fan club. Thanks for our daily fix of cuteness.


----------



## Maggie-NC

The last picture is ultra cute with Poppy checking out what his mother is doing. Dory is really beautiful.

Renee, we got over two inches of rain this morning, much needed and welcomed! I imagine Becky got heaps more because I understand the Charlotte area really got pounded with the storms.


----------



## Skyeking

Renee,

He sure is cute.....what a doll!



Are you all getting the remains of Fay? my son said they got over 3 inches of rain up there is North East Georgia.


----------



## Lovebirds

Trees Gray said:


> Renee,
> 
> He sure is cute.....what a doll!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you all getting the remains of Fay? my son said they got over 3 inches of rain up there is North East Georgia.


yep, that's what we're getting and it's much needed, however, it couldn't have come at a worse time. Our first race is this week end and I can't even get the birds out to fly around the loft, much less train.  But we're all in the same boat (no pun intended) so I guess all's fair in love and war (and pigeons)...


----------



## pigeonkeeper

Lovebirds said:


> Couldn't get many pictures today. We're FINALLY getting some much needed rain and since I can't actually get IN the little coop, my butt was getting soaked!!! LOL


what do you have in your food dish?? it looks really good for pigeons!!??


----------



## Lovebirds

pigeonkeeper said:


> what do you have in your food dish?? it looks really good for pigeons!!??


It's just a pigeon mix with some extra safflower seed mixed in and a little wild bird seed.


----------



## pigeonkeeper

Lovebirds said:


> It's just a pigeon mix with some extra safflower seed mixed in and a little wild bird seed.


cool!! i'll add more stuff then!! thanks!!


----------



## TerriB

Beautiful photo with mom and baby! Good comparison of the duller feathers and cere on a young bird versus an adult.


----------



## Lovebirds

*27 days old*

Here's the "feisty" one today...........video coming shortly. He's definitely Scooters child. LOL


----------



## Lovebirds

*Scooter Jr!!!*

Like Daddy like son/daughter??????????

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5f5ZRt6NUIo


----------



## Teresa

*Awwww...*

Impossible but true -- those photos just keep getting cuter!


----------



## TAWhatley

Poppy! You are such a little pill! But a most adorable one!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds

*28 days old*

Poppy is starting to fly some now. This morning, early, he was up on a perch in the window with Scooter.


----------



## Lovebirds




----------



## spirit wings

Do you think poppy will have homing instincts? would you ever try it ?


----------



## Lovebirds

spirit wings said:


> Do you think poppy will have homing instincts? would you ever try it ?


Yea, maybe. 


NO!!!  I couldn't bear for something bad to happen to him/her.


----------



## lwerden

Poppy has grown so beauifully. What a combination His Mommy's twin and his Father's personality. You're going to have your hands full with this one once he learns all his Daddy's tricks.

Thanks for all the updates, it brightenens my day every time I check on him.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## TerriB

What a cutie pie! In the video, it looked like mom thought you were giving out some treats.


----------



## Jay3

I love this age. And I don't blame you for not wanting to take a chance on anything happening to him/her.


----------



## Dezirrae

Poppy continues to get cuter every day! I love the squeeking in the video.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Dezirrae said:


> Poppy continues to get cuter every day! I love the squeeking in the video.



LOL, Dez, so do I love the squeaking. He is such a doll.


----------



## Lovebirds

*29 days old*

This morning Poppy was out in the aviary with Scooter for the first time. Well, the first time he's ventured out on his own and he's been in and out all day. First with Scooter and now with Dory. Got some videos coming up later.


----------



## Jay3

I love these updates. It's like a little soap opera. Can't wait for the next show. Thanks.


----------



## Lovebirds

Here's the first time I've seen Poppy do any real flying. He's flown from the floor to a perch which is about 3 feet, but he's flying good enough now that he could escape. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2B_Hkcbpr0Y

WARNING.......because of the "tag" flying that I used, another video comes up on the side about a pigeon flying. I would suggest that you DON'T watch it. *TRUST ME ON THIS*. I only watched about 20 seconds of it and it's 2 1/2 minutes long. We've got some real screwed up people in this world. 'Scuse my language.


----------



## Jay3

Lovebirds said:


> Here's the first time I've seen Poppy do any real flying. He's flown from the floor to a perch which is about 3 feet, but he's flying good enough now that he could escape.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2B_Hkcbpr0Y
> 
> WARNING.......because of the "tag" flying that I used, another video comes up on the side about a pigeon flying. I would suggest that you DON'T watch it. *TRUST ME ON THIS*. I only watched about 20 seconds of it and it's 2 1/2 minutes long. We've got some real screwed up people in this world. 'Scuse my language.


Sorry, you tell me not to look, and I gotta know why. I watched it, and left a comment. It's under jaydonp.
As for your video, it was adorable. I just love this age.


----------



## Lovebirds

*30 days old.*

Ok guys........I won't be bothering you with a bunch more pictures. Poppy pretty much looks like what Poppy's going to look like now. It's been 1 month since I found his cute little fuzzy butt under Dory. There's still a tiny few yellow downy's to fall out, but they'll be gone in a day or two. The wattle is even whiter today than it was yesterday. My baby is grown. 

Gave him his first bath water today. Wasn't too sure about it. Maybe next time. I got a little video of him trying to decide whether to get in or not.


----------



## Jay3

Your pictures were no bother. We enjoyed them. He's growing into a fine young pigeon. You can tell he is just standing there trying to decide what to do. He'll soon take the plunge. When he does get in the bath, we want pictures of that.


----------



## spirit wings

it's been nice seeing poppy grow up.....Im sure you will have no shortage of babies at the end of the year, or beginning of next.


----------



## Lovebirds

spirit wings said:


> it's been nice seeing poppy grow up.....Im sure you will have no shortage of babies at the end of the year, or beginning of next.


I'm sure you're right and that's just around the corner too!! In three months I'll have my breeders together again. Man.........never ending cycle!! LOL


----------



## Lovebirds

Here's a video of me trying to get Poppy to take a bath. I believe that Dory was trying to show Poppy that it was just water. She usually splashes a lot but didn't today. Mostly just threw the water with her beak. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itTlmAnuvto


----------



## Maggie-NC

As if we have gotten tired of seeing Poppy grow up! I've enjoyed every post and I know everyone else has too. The video was precious. Little guy wanted to go in but still afraid. I loved when he acted like his mother when she - for lack of a better word - wallowed in the water.


----------



## Jay3

That was so cute. Yes, it was cute when he wiggled as if he were in the water, copying Mom. We all want to see it when he finally takes the plunge.


----------



## Margarret

That bath tape was adorable. I've enjoyed each and every photo of Poppy growing up. 

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley

I, too, have enjoyed the Poppy photos and videos. The bath video today was really, really cute.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

Poppy is such a cutie and always will be!!

I wonder if picking him up and putting him IN the water would help...IF you can pick him up, that is!

I mention this because of Squeaks. There are times I KNOW he wants a bath. I fill the litter box and set it down. He walks around, hops on the edge, hops down and walks away. Sometimes he just looks and starts walking away.

Sooo, I just grab him and put him in...voila! WATER EVERYWHERE!!

Have NO idea why he won't always go in...sometimes he does, but usually, I'm putting him in...lazy bird!

Just a thought! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches
Shi


----------



## Jay3

That's true, in the beginning, I had to put Pinz and Luigi in gently. But once they were in, they loved it, and now are the first in the water, almost every time. Rusty, on the other hand, the bird rescued from Lowell, has never gone in. I don't think he was ever bathed before he came here. I have even lowered him into the water, but as soon as I let go, out he jumps. He watches the others as if he wants to go in, but he won't. Anyway, I think Poppy will eventually go in on his own, but it wouldn't hurt to help him a little. LOL.


----------



## TerriB

I've really enjoyed the videos of Poppy's interactions with his parents. It definitely looked as if patient Dory was encouraging him to bathe!

Charlie is more comfortable bathing with another bird (security?) and he'll wait till another bird wanders near the water, then strike the surface enticingly. Sometimes it works.


----------



## Skyeking

Renee,

I just ADORE the pictures and videos of this precious youngster. He really is quite handsome.

PLEASE do give us a weekly, or monthly, or semi-annual update, whenever you have time....we appreciate it.

Thank you for the happy posts, I have SO enjoyed them.


----------



## Lovebirds

Trees Gray said:


> Renee,
> 
> I just ADORE the pictures and videos of this precious youngster. He really is quite handsome.
> 
> PLEASE do give us a weekly, or monthly, or semi-annual update, whenever you have time....we appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you for the happy posts, I have SO enjoyed them.


Well, this isn't semi-annual...........Poppy is 10 1/2 months old now and has finally convinced his hen to lay some eggs for him, which he is dutifully sitting on every day. They're DUMMY eggs by the way, but don't tell HIM........LOL
When he's NOT on the nest though, he's a playa' for sure. I've seen him mate with 3 other hens. He just loves em' and leaves em'...........bad bad boy. 
Doesn't he look like a sweet and innocent little guy sitting there? PSYCHE!! 
He thinks he's all that and a bag of chips.


----------



## amyable

I've just spent for ages going back through this thread and watching the You tube videos of Poppy amongst others.

I've so enjoyed it, he's turned into the most handsome boy, no wonder the ladies fall for his charms !!!


----------



## Jay3

He is a pretty bird. Looks like such a good mate and Pappa sitting there. LOL.


----------



## TerriB

I can see why the hens are falling for this hottie!!!


----------

